# Smoke Fluid - anyone make their own?



## chrisallen21

Hi,
I have been looking at different scents for smoke fluid (wife says the regular stuff smells too much although I personally love the smell). Has anyone ever made their own smoke fluid? I was told that the original American Flyer smoke fluid is 50% mineral spirits and 50% mineral oil. I am guessing a few drops of any oil-based scent (i.e. cedar, pine, etc) would add the desired scent.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd think that putting a 50/50 mix like that would be too flammable for my taste!


----------



## chrisallen21

There wouldn't be any need for the red smokestack in my 302 then! It would be genuine flames coming out the top :laugh: 

Seriously, I wondered about that as well. 

I was thinking about just adding a few drops of scent to the existing smoke fluid I have to see if it changes the scent at all.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just buy commercial smoke fluid, they've done all the engineering work. There are many better ways to save money on model trains, this is probably not a good candidate.


----------



## rkenney

There have been numerous posts on this subject without any good consensus.

Try a Google search with DIY smoke fluid or Home made smoke fluid. Of course now they are liable to think your making it for your electronic cig.

Mineral spirits is highly flammable and what i use to run my stationary steam (Mamod, Willesco) engines. It burns with a pale blue almost invisible flame which makes it particularly dangerous for detection.

Mineral oil is a common pick for smoke fluid, basically Baby Oil (mineral oil & fragrance). The other top pick is USP vegetable glycerin.

Rather than testing all this garbage in your locomotives you'd be better off devising a small test apparatus. It could be as simple as a tablespoon and a gas flame or a tea candle.

Just don't set the house on fire! and let us know what you find!


----------



## flyernut

My local shop and good buddies at GarGraves Trackage Corp, has about 12 different scents.. Why would I want to make my own??,


----------



## rkenney

flyernut said:


> Why would I want to make my own??,


Probably the same reason people make their own clothes, build their own furniture, repair their own cars,... etc. etc. etc.

Many people end up with their own business by building their own... whatever.


----------



## flyernut

rkenney said:


> Probably the same reason people make their own clothes, build their own furniture, repair their own cars,... etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Many people end up with their own business by building their own... whatever.


I understand your logic, but by the time you buy all the ingredients, do your experimentation, and come up with something that works, you would have been better off just buying a nicely scented bottle of fluid for around 5 bucks, with all the kinks worked out... Just the same, I'll just buy it....


----------



## rkenney

flyernut said:


> ...you would have been better off....


Now if people would just reach an agreement on that.....:laugh:


----------



## flyernut

rkenney said:


> Now if people would just reach an agreement on that.....:laugh:


You know, every time I see a "good" deal on ebay that I think I can flip and make money on, I get stiffed,lol...It seems like I never learn my lesson..I love to tinker with stuff, trying to improve things or making things on my own. By the time I figure how much I have tied up in something, I'm at a loss,lol..I admire folks who can start off with an idea, and make it!! My own cousin started with a dream of having his own machine shop, and many years later, retired, owning his own company, and becoming a multi-millionaire in the process. You have a great evening.


----------



## SDIV Tim

Some people blend to get her different brand and scents which I don't recommend but I have seen our club make the change to Mega Steam from MYH And it has done wonders mixing the remnants of MTH with Mega Steam because we reuse the MTH bottles.


----------



## flyernut

SDIV Tim said:


> Some people blend to get her different brand and scents which I don't recommend but I have seen our club make the change to Mega Steam from MYH And it has done wonders mixing the remnants of MTH with Mega Steam because we reuse the MTH bottles.


That's all I use...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

MegaSteam for me all the way.


----------

